# Credit check for renting in the UK



## no_moolah (20 Jan 2014)

Hi guys

Just want to let you all know that having recently secured a place to live I had to fill in a credit check form (even though i'll be renting through a private landlord). I had to provide details of my previous addresses for the last 3 years. Obviously my irish addresses would have to be supplied and I was worried about what might show up as although I don't have any judgements registered against me i do have loans outstanding that are in arrears including my mortgage.

It went through ok however so just thought i would post this as peace of mind to anyone else who is doing the same thing and dreading the credit check.

NM


----------



## Bronte (20 Jan 2014)

Did they actually credit check your Irish records though, I don't think they do.


----------



## no_moolah (20 Jan 2014)

I thought they did as they wanted the addresses but they must not have if it went through ok


----------



## Samwise1 (20 Jan 2014)

Thanks for posting this, as I was wondering if I might have to fill out a credit check form, for when I find a rental in the UK, this was also on my mind. Am  right in thinking they don't/ or cant check Ireland for a credit check, or is it up to them?


----------



## no_moolah (20 Jan 2014)

I'm not too sure. Mine was sent to an agency that specialise in carrying out credit checks on potential tenants so i thought they would have. My landlord used Rentshield


----------



## LDhood (20 Jan 2014)

This is also standard practise in the USA.


----------



## Steve Thatcher (20 Jan 2014)

Most agents will do a credit check in the UK. This will be a UK credit check. if you do not want to go through this, try looking at Gumtree for the town you want to rent in.

Steve Thatcher
www.stevethatcher.ie


----------



## Notsureatall (28 Feb 2014)

Just to add to this my OR wrote to the letting agent for the apt I am renting in the UK and informed him that I had just gone bankrupt. He was not impressed and I think only that my partner is also on the lease and was assured that it will continue to be paid as usual convinced him to let me stay. Just to warn anyone single renting somewhere in uk!!
Have to say I was suprised OR did this as I supplied signed copies of the lease!?


----------



## prodigy81 (28 Feb 2014)

Hi there, I hope you dont mind me asking but where about's are you in the uk!! Just want to know in case I could perhaps get the same OR


----------



## Steve Thatcher (3 Mar 2014)

Notsureatall said:


> Just to add to this my OR wrote to the letting agent for the apt I am renting in the UK and informed him that I had just gone bankrupt. He was not impressed and I think only that my partner is also on the lease and was assured that it will continue to be paid as usual convinced him to let me stay. Just to warn anyone single renting somewhere in uk!!
> Have to say I was suprised OR did this as I supplied signed copies of the lease!?



I am surprised at that. It only usually happens if the OR is unsure that rent is actually being paid.
A landlord would only worry about a bankruptcy of they thought they may not get rent.
I have never had this come up on one of my cases and so I'm lucky I guess

Steve Thatcher
www.stevethatcher.ie


----------



## Notsureatall (3 Mar 2014)

Another reason I should have used your services Steve instead of a supposed "expert" who hadn't a clue!
The OR wrote the letter to the agent within 24hours of my bankruptcy order along with one to my bank. The agent was paid the full rent by my partner each month for the last year so maybe she was checking for that reason! The agent was just surprised and I think he just reacted badly initially but seems ok now. Maybe advice to people should be to ensure rental payments come out of your account. I certainly was never told this.


----------



## Steve Thatcher (3 Mar 2014)

Notsureatall said:


> Another reason I should have used your services Steve instead of a supposed "expert" who hadn't a clue!
> The OR wrote the letter to the agent within 24hours of my bankruptcy order along with one to my bank. The agent was paid the full rent by my partner each month for the last year so maybe she was checking for that reason! The agent was just surprised and I think he just reacted badly initially but seems ok now. Maybe advice to people should be to ensure rental payments come out of your account. I certainly was never told this.



Yes I always ensure this happens and that leases are in sole name of bankrupt to be or at least joint. Same with utilities, try to get your names on them or if the rent is all inclusive, make this clear on the witness statement filed to back up the comi claim

Steve


----------



## javanaise (4 Mar 2014)

Steve, I'm planning to house share in the UK. Is it better to have a place of my own, or is it just important to be able to show you have a rental agreement in place/rent coming out of your account each month?


----------



## Steve Thatcher (5 Mar 2014)

javanaise said:


> Steve, I'm planning to house share in the UK. Is it better to have a place of my own, or is it just important to be able to show you have a rental agreement in place/rent coming out of your account each month?




You can get a rent a room agreement. Guess what, I have one.
Can I just re-iterate to everyone. You can get general advice here. You don't get a walk through service.

Ask those who try to do it themselves and then get in touch for help when it goes wrong.

This site is brilliant, but it isn't THE answer

Steve Thatcher
www.stevethatcher.ie


----------



## javanaise (5 Mar 2014)

Thanks Steve. And sorry for the incessant questioning!


----------



## Nearly there (1 Apr 2014)

When I declared I was asked to bring a copy of my tenancy agreement to the OR interview. I got a shock when 2 days later my landlord called me to say that a copy of my agreement had been requested by the OR! I am lucky to have a really genuine private landlord who was okay with this but I can see where this could go really wrong.. I still don't know if this was something to do with my letting being an 'Assured Tenancy Agreement' or if the OR was checking I was telling the truth in my Statement of Affairs. Although I have done this process on my own because I really didn't have funds I do agree with Steve that an advisor who has been behind the scenes is going to know about potential pitfalls in probably the biggest decision of your life.


----------



## no_moolah (1 Apr 2014)

Nearly there said:


> When I declared I was asked to bring a copy of my tenancy agreement to the OR interview. I got a shock when 2 days later my landlord called me to say that a copy of my agreement had been requested by the OR! I am lucky to have a really genuine private landlord who was okay with this but I can see where this could go really wrong.. I still don't know if this was something to do with my letting being an 'Assured Tenancy Agreement' or if the OR was checking I was telling the truth in my Statement of Affairs. Although I have done this process on my own because I really didn't have funds I do agree with Steve that an advisor who has been behind the scenes is going to know about potential pitfalls in probably the biggest decision of your life.


 
I thought most of the OR interviews are done over the phone? Perhaps this only happens when the OR requests a formal meeting ? This is worrying !


----------



## Steve Thatcher (2 Apr 2014)

You shouldn't worry, simply answer the questions openly and honestly. Thye are not out to trick you, just to understand your issues.

SteveThatcher
www.stevethatcher.ie


----------



## Bronte (2 Apr 2014)

Nearly there said:


> . I got a shock when 2 days later my landlord called me to say that a copy of my agreement had been requested by the OR!


 
So it seems something has triggered the OR to enquire on the genuineness of people's living arrangments.  No doubt down to some silly Irish people not living there at all and putting in false documentation.  If people are going to go for the UK bankruptcy option they really should do it right.


----------



## Nearly there (2 Apr 2014)

no_moolah said:


> I thought most of the OR interviews are done over the phone? Perhaps this only happens when the OR requests a formal meeting ? This is worrying !




 There really is nothing to worry about - just make sure the information in your Statement of affairs is true and correct. I get the impression that being a foreigner triggered the interview but was surprised to get the call for a meeting.


----------

